# '78 280z fuel filler hose nightmare



## philbu (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi All,

I need a fuel filler hose for a '78 280 Z. I'm stuck on a rack at a garage and mechanic can't find one. Mechanic says the one he did find was a year off, '77, '79, who knows, says he can't remember. He said it was 1/4 inch shy of making a good connection (!?)
I can't get smogged (CA) without one. I tried buying the only one that looked like it would fit from ebay, but the seller said it was sold a long time ago <grrr>. There is one more at ebay, but even though seller says it's for '77-'78 here, it doesn't look right compared to mine (attached). It looks more like pics i've seen for earlier 280Z's. A '78 hose has some weird bends in it.
I emailed MSA (out of stock, but running it by them anyway). I've hunted online, but no luck.
Does anyone out there have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks much

phil

oops, guess i can't post attachments to show difference


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The fuel filler hose, Nissan #17208-N4700, was used on 77-78 280ZX's. By looking at your Ebay link and comparing it to the part diagram below, it looks like the correct hose, but they have the upper metal tube (part 13) turned 180 degrees from where it should be if it were mounted in the car:

Datsun 280Z Fuel Tank L28E (From Jul.-'76)


----------



## philbu (Sep 23, 2014)

thnx, smj! yeah, was able to determine that the year ascribed to that hose in the ebay ad was wrong. more likely it is for 75-76. 77-78 hose is different, by a couple subtle bends at either end. i had attachments of pics of my bad one to show comparison, but attachments not allowed.
anywho, someone read of my plight on a forum and reached out and i got the part. where would we be without the great Z communities out there?


----------

